# killer



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

,,this little catty kills at 20 yards,my ammo is lead 10mm home made,thera band gold at 2inch,width nd 8 inch long,i put the red bands round it to make it neat nd to stop it catching on my buttons,,ive had ducks with this,but will be taking it lamping to take squatting rabbits,while the dog runs others,


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Interesting idea with the bands wrapped around the thera. I wonder if it slows performance?


----------



## Aeroflot (Oct 3, 2010)

Love the natural forks. I want to make one like this myself.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting idea with the elastics. Can you give us some more pictures of them? I am always interested in seeing something new.


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

i only did it cos its 2inch dubbled thera band,nd at 8 inch long it was getting caught on my buttons on my jacket,its very hard to pull back,atb mick


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

better shot


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

more wood cut straggs







they cut trees down that was growing to power lines so i picked these out of cut down trees


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

You got some nice-looking forks there and I love the use of scrounged wood from the trimming operation. Keep us posted of any kills or other slingshots you make!


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

RecurveMaster said:


> Interesting idea with the bands wrapped around the thera. I wonder if it slows performance?


just a fluke but i was thinking







about what you said nd started to remove some of the bands wrapped round bands its makes it easier to pull back,as it has same amount of bands on each side,,try this out it works a treat if you want a hard pull add if you want it weaker take one off each side,,


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

just an old black widow ive changed,,


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

nd this one


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

mist a crow this morning,nd a pheasant hit the branches but i will keep at it its all goog for my arm


----------

